# Failed induction date.



## smile4loubie (May 1, 2011)

They have started inducing me tonight instead as there were dips in her heartrate. All i can tell you at mo really. Currently strapped to the monitor again to check her heartrate. Will keep you all informed x x x


----------



## rachelha (May 1, 2011)

Lou, will be thinking of you, hope all goes smoothly.  You get to meet Imogen v v soon!


----------



## Northerner (May 1, 2011)

Hoping all goes well Lou, I'll be thinking of you


----------



## lucy123 (May 1, 2011)

Hi Lou - wishing you all the best - so exciting. 
..and at least the wait is nearly over now.


----------



## teapot8910 (May 1, 2011)

Hope it goes okay for you Lou, hopefully not too much longer for you! xx


----------



## Steff (May 1, 2011)

Lou all the best sweetheart, thinking of you xx


----------



## gail1 (May 1, 2011)

lou thinking of you hunnie she will soon be here


----------



## margie (May 1, 2011)

Good Luck Lou and Imogen - thinking of you and sending you hugs {{{}}}


----------



## shirl (May 1, 2011)

Hope all goes well for you Loubie, take care,

much love,

Shirl x x


----------



## KateR (May 1, 2011)

Thinking of you with everything crossed that things won't take too long.


----------



## Catwoman76 (May 1, 2011)

smile4loubie said:


> They have started inducing me tonight instead as there were dips in her heartrate. All i can tell you at mo really. Currently strapped to the monitor again to check her heartrate. Will keep you all informed x x x



Thanks for letting us know what's happening. I will be crossing my fingers that everything will go smoothly for you.  Take care and I send you lots of love and best wishes.  Sheena xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## smile4loubie (May 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone  they've just given me an epidural as they have to break my waters and it would be too painful otherwise.


----------



## Northerner (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for the update Lou, hoping all goes well for you and Imogen  Is Alan out pacing the corridors?


----------



## Lizzzie (May 1, 2011)

Good luck, Lou.  Wow!  You might have her in your arms by now....

If not, cling on. Talked to a lot of women being induced in hospital, they all said the waiting was agony but they were generally smiling a few days later when it had finally happened......

Thinking of you, good luck Keep us posted

X


----------



## grahams mum (May 1, 2011)

i wish you all the best and i am sure your baby will come out first  xxxxx


----------



## novorapidboi26 (May 2, 2011)

was expecting a baby at the end of this thread..............

good luck with it all and congratulations.....


----------



## KateR (May 2, 2011)

Has she arrived yet?


----------



## Blythespirit (May 2, 2011)

Thinking about you all Lou and waiting for news....Although I think we'll all understand if you have your hands full right now! XXXXX


----------



## Northerner (May 2, 2011)

I just saw the news on Facebook 



> Imogen Niamh was born at 1.49pm weighing 8lbs 8oz  x



Yaaaaaaayyyyy!  Many congratulations to Lou, Alan and Imogen! I'm sure she'll be on when she can for the full story!


----------



## teapot8910 (May 2, 2011)

Congratulations again Lou!  xx


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (May 2, 2011)

Many congratulations to Lou, Alan and Imogen


----------



## Steff (May 2, 2011)

Aww Lou many congrats to you Al and Imogen xxx


----------



## grahams mum (May 2, 2011)

congratulation  to the new family and..........I AM SO  WAITING FOR MINE !!! i have allthe stuff ready near the door for tomorrow morning


----------



## shirl (May 2, 2011)

Brilliant news Loubie, hp you and Imogen are both doing well, 

much love Shirl


----------



## shirl (May 2, 2011)

grahams mum said:


> congratulation  to the new family and..........I AM SO  WAITING FOR MINE !!! i have allthe stuff ready near the door for tomorrow morning



Good luck for tomorow Daniella, hp all goes well,

love, Shirl


----------



## Laura22 (May 2, 2011)

I was going to mention this but I wasn't sure if Lou wanted to tell you all herself lol.

I think she mentioned they weighed Imogen wrong and she was 6lbs 13oz I think.

Myself and Louise are living proof that not all diabetics have big babies!  My Imogen was 7lbs 10oz


----------



## Northerner (May 2, 2011)

Laura22 said:


> I was going to mention this but I wasn't sure if Lou wanted to tell you all herself lol.
> 
> I think she mentioned they weighed Imogen wrong and she was 6lbs 13oz I think.
> 
> Myself and Louise are living proof that not all diabetics have big babies!  My Imogen was 7lbs 10oz



Thanks Laura, hope she doesn't mind me telling people, but not everyone has FB here so I think some people were turning blue from holding their breath, or at risk of falling off the edge of their seats 

Imogen is such a lovely name, I think you've all chosen very well - hope your Imogen is doing well


----------



## Laura22 (May 2, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Thanks Laura, hope she doesn't mind me telling people, but not everyone has FB here so I think some people were turning blue from holding their breath, or at risk of falling off the edge of their seats
> 
> Imogen is such a lovely name, I think you've all chosen very well - hope your Imogen is doing well



She is doing very well thank you . She lost a bit of weight but was weighed on Thursday and is now just over her birth weight at 7lbs 12oz. She is becoming a little pickle to put down for a nap though. She will scream for a while then realises she's in there to sleep so just stops and drops off lol


----------



## grahams mum (May 2, 2011)

Laura22 said:


> I was going to mention this but I wasn't sure if Lou wanted to tell you all herself lol.
> 
> I think she mentioned they weighed Imogen wrong and she was 6lbs 13oz I think.
> 
> Myself and Louise are living proof that not all diabetics have big babies!  My Imogen was 7lbs 10oz



i thought that it was quite a lot for a baby born 23 days early  even for a diabetic  mum


----------

